
Here's How to Tell People You Can't Create Free Artwork - ohjeez
http://www.cartoonbrew.com/artist-rights/heres-tell-people-cant-create-free-artwork-132852.html
======
WalterSear
Or you could just tell them, which is the same thing, only lacking the passive
agressive step of using the aforementioned creativity to make a pretty 'fuck
off' drawing to explain how low on the priority list the soliciting party's
project is.

This article might feel good to some but it doesn't actually accomplish much
else: it doesn't provide a solution that will result in an improved outcome to
the situation for anyone; it won't make people who want free work suddenly
have the money to pay for it.

It's really just an excuse for people to dwell on their indignation that
>someone< out there has the gall to try and lowball them.

